# CNC Lathe Build. Need servo data



## Cadillac STS (Apr 6, 2019)

I am putting together the servo drives for my lathe build. I got these brushed servo motors in a lot with other things. I can’t find the data sheet for them. 

Does anyone know where I could get the voltage information?


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 6, 2019)

I see that they were built 50 miles from my place. Did you try to call?


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 6, 2019)

Phone number is disconnected.

Is the place still there and operating?  Is the name still MCG?  I think I saw they were bought by Ametek?


----------



## spumco (Apr 6, 2019)

Based on a quicky eBay trolling, I'd bet those are 90v servos.

Compared the size/torque/amps to similar motors with later data plates (that have the voltage listed) and the (shorter) 60V models have around 38oz-in of torque with twice the amps.

The 50oz-in at 1.99A means the voltage is certainly higher than the 60V models.  Most of the ones listed are 24, 60, 90, and 170VDC.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 6, 2019)

I contacted the seller and he gave me this spec sheet. 

He said all the parts came together and it was pulled from a working machine. The toroidal transformer and bridge rectifier have two taps one 24 volt and one 50 volt. 





Search


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 6, 2019)

Why wouldn’t the spec sheet list voltage?


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 6, 2019)

take 19.5 times 3 from your spec. sheet

60 volt servo


----------

